# Sleeping habits of a 5 month-old GSD



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello all-

A question of sleeping patterns...I understand puppies need their sleep (sources vary between 12-16 hrs). Can I assume that as my pup gets older, the length of sleep gets smaller? He has almost all new, adult teeth in now but has yet to be neutered (our vet said 6-8 months). 

Currently, going into the cold autumn's shorter days, Leo is sleeping a solid 12-14 hrs per night and then 1.5-3 hrs napping. Gets lots of exercise, eating phenom (just added 2 tbsp. yogurt to his food w/bananas and he is now not grazing but eating in one sitting) and puzzles during the day. Thoughts?


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

This past week I have woken him up worried he was sleeping too long (9p-12:30p over night)---I know, I know, let sleeping dogs lie/lay but his sleeping hours are expanding a bit and I am a helicopter dog-mom


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

Kymber will be 5 months old this coming Saturday, and she doesn't sleep near that much at night!

I've already noticed that her length of sleep has slowly gotten less. At night she sleeps from about 10p or 11p (though she starts to settle down around 9p like clockwork) to anywhere from 4-6a (of course the recent time change has messed the schedule up a little bit). She wakes up because she has to potty, but never goes back to sleep; she wants to play.

However, sounds like I have a bit different situation, since she's crated during the day while I am at work. So, she does get more sleep, though just how much is actual sleep I wouldn't know, since I'm not there to monitor. I come home at lunch and we go for a walk and play ball a bit, and she goes back into the crate for another 3-4 hours until I get home.


----------



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

jeepgirl said:


> Kymber will be 5 months old this coming Saturday, and she doesn't sleep near that much at night!
> 
> I've already noticed that her length of sleep has slowly gotten less. At night she sleeps from about 10p or 11p (though she starts to settle down around 9p like clockwork) to anywhere from 4-6a (of course the recent time change has messed the schedule up a little bit). She wakes up because she has to potty, but never goes back to sleep; she wants to play.
> 
> However, sounds like I have a bit different situation, since she's crated during the day while I am at work. So, she does get more sleep, though just how much is actual sleep I wouldn't know, since I'm not there to monitor. I come home at lunch and we go for a walk and play ball a bit, and she goes back into the crate for another 3-4 hours until I get home.


I have a similar situation to yours except instead of working in the day, I'm sleeping as I work nights and vice-versa when my partner arrives home at night. Just recently though his sleep pattern at night has become awful.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think the sleeping is too much. I can't remember how much sleeping Fiona did at that age, but she gets that amount of sleep now and she is likely less active. I think they sometimes sleep out of boredom. I like that better than being destructive out of boredom.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz is almost 5 months too. He starts to settle at apx 8:00 pm, usually up again anywhere 1-3:00 am, (I need tp pee..), so I put him out.. Then settles until apx 7:30 am, out to pee, then sleeps again for a bit while I have my coffee. Not much sleep during the day, we are both active, walks, playing ball, outside yard work, going shopping, chasing the cats..


----------

